# ,        :

## DevilsAdvocate

...
           ,   ,   ,        ...  ,      ...      ,    ,   ???  ,    ,     ????     ???  ,  ,  ???? )

----------


## sharasha

˳ -  !     - !!!))))

----------


## Dracon

http://www.galya.ru/clubs/show.php?id=127104  http://blog.cafemam.ru/show/485/4430 
 . . 
,        - .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> http://www.galya.ru/clubs/show.php?id=127104  http://blog.cafemam.ru/show/485/4430 
>  . .

    ,      :)

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,     ????     ???  ,  ,  ????

  1. .
2. !
3. ѳ.

----------


## sharasha

> 3. ѳ.

    㳺!!!))))

----------


## laithemmer

> 㳺!!!))))

   ,     ,         㳺 ) 
 - .    . 
   ,    .  
..         )))

----------


## Cveha

+1,   ,    ,     , 2)  - ,  ,     ,     )))         ,     ,          ,   ,          ,  ,    ,  ,      ,    ,       ,   ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      .

    ))) 
 !     .   ,     1.62   .   ,          ,   , ...   ...  ,      !

----------

: , !

----------


## polya99

,  !

----------


## Karen

> ,  !

    ... 
  .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ... 
>   .

    ,   ?

----------


## Karen

> ,   ?

  ,     !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...      ...  ,        ,     

> 

  ...  ,         

> 

  ...-

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,     !

   ,   ,        )))

----------


## Sky

*MAD_MAX*, .         - ))

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,        )))

        .

----------


## Victorious

:     .    ,    .  .

----------

